# Deploy von JavaFX in Eclipse



## JohnnyMnemonic (3. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe eine (dringende) Frage/Problem:
Ich bekomm einfach eine JavaFX-Application in Ecplise(Juno oder Indigo) nicht exportiertt als executable jar.
Zwar startet der Export aber die Anwendung lässt sich nicht starten.
Ich habe es mit Netbeans ausprobiert zu deployen und da lässt sich die Anwendung starten.
Da ich aber mit Eclipse arbeiten will, hilft mir das jetzt nicht.
Danke schon mal


----------



## JohnnyMnenomic (3. Mrz 2012)

Da steht :
Cant load library: c:\bin\mat
 und jede Menge andere Sachen...
wenn ich die anwendung über konsole starte
Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## JohnnyMnenomic (3. Mrz 2012)

Mann....wo sind denn die ganzen java-profis. weiss keiner bescheid


----------



## Paddelpirat (3. Mrz 2012)

Welche library sucht er denn da überhaupt? Und ist sie in dem jar file mit drin? (Benutze selbst auch nur Netbeans)


----------



## JohnnyMnenomic (3. Mrz 2012)

Doch die jar-File von fx hab ich im build path hinzugefügt...in eclipse lässt sich alles auch wunderbar starten. nur nicht die deployte anwendung geht nicht. da meckert der compiler dann s.o.
ich hab schon jetzt keine große lust mehr auf fx.....bin für jede hilfe dankbar


----------



## Paddelpirat (3. Mrz 2012)

Schätze mal du musst das über das JavaFX Packager Tool machen:

Deploying JavaFX Applications: About This Guide | JavaFX 2.0 Tutorials and Documentation

und

Deploying JavaFX Applications: Getting Started | JavaFX 2.0 Tutorials and Documentation

und

Deploying JavaFX Applications: Packaging | JavaFX 2.0 Tutorials and Documentation

Es sei denn es gibt mittlerweile ein gescheites Plugin für eclipse.


----------



## JohnnyMnenomic (4. Mrz 2012)

KOmische KISTE
das problem war anscheinend dass ich ne 64bit jvm hatte...läuft javafx nicht auf ner 64bit vm?
kA was der dreck soll aber danke dir paddelpirat
naja vll weiss einer hier von euch ob javafx zur zeit nur auf ner 32 bit vm läuft?
mein eclipse war jedenfalls 64bit....


----------



## Paddelpirat (4. Mrz 2012)

Bei mir läuft es auch unter 64 bit ohne Probleme. Hast du vielleicht aus versehen mal eine 32 bit Runtime installiert? Wäre jetzt aber auch nur so eine Vermutung.


----------



## JohnnyMnenomic (4. Mrz 2012)

Nee hab ich nicht...
hast du das mit netbeans oder eclipse deployed...?
weil mit netbeans gings ja auch bei mir. nur halt nicht mit eclipse.
im eclipse selbst gings aber nicht die exportierte anwendung.


----------



## Paddelpirat (4. Mrz 2012)

Ich mach das auch nur mit Netbeans.


----------

